# Dornblueth



## TimeZero

Hey folks,

I have been obsessing lately about a Dornblueth watch. I am very intrigued by the power reserve indicator, and I really like a date complication as well, so the 99.3 has been high on the list of watches I am craving. 

My concern, though, is that 3 sub-dials on a Marine-style watch will make the watch appear overly busy. I think the 2 sub-dial look perfectly balances the watch dial, which presented me with a choice of either the power reserve indicator or the date complication. A difficult choice, although for all practical purposes, the date complication would most likely be the most useful to me.

But this morning, another option occurred to me and I wanted to get some feedback on the concept. What if the watch used a central seconds hand? This would allow a balanced 2 sub-dial approach, without sacrificing the additional complications I'm after. 

I sent an email to Dirk a little while ago and presented him the idea - we'll see what he says. But I'm curious about what fellow WUSers think about this idea? Is it reasonably feasible from a technical standpoint? How do you think it would work aesthetically? 

Thanks!


----------



## a-Tom-ic

For me the choice would be easy: 99.2; two sub dials for small seconds and PR. I agree with you, by the way, that a third element is almost too much on this style or watch.

But there are other options beyond center seconds. For one, omit seconds! Just two dials for pointer date and PR. Another option would be a Dornblueth aberration, and maybe not something he's interested in... a traditional date aperture. :think:


----------



## tee530

Hi James,

Just my opinions as the owner of an 04.0 as my sole Dornblüth:

While the 99.2 is the "classic" Dornie, it never really grabbed me. They subdials never looked balanced to me; the smaller diameter of the PR, even though the sunken area is the same, didn't balance the dial to my eye. I also prefer the subseconds at 6 rather than 9. I agree that the 99.3 is a wonderful watch, but a little too busy for me. 99.4 looks balanced, but it's missing the PR you're looking for.

My favorite setup is the layout of the Gorch Foch caliber: PR at 12 and subseconds at 6. Missing the date, of course, and I'd bet that Dirk is reserving this movement for the GF, at least until the LE sells out. If he releases this movement in a smaller watch (with enamel dial!) I'd be broke, but happy.

Your idea of a center seconds with date and PR is interesting, and I'd be curious to know what Dirk has to say about it (if public). You might get an idea of what it would look like if you squint at a Regulator (maybe turned sideways). I'd still like the 12/6 layout over the 9/3. Also the concept of putting a PR at 12 on a CS, and having the date running around the outside of the dial, with a fourth central hand (red??). Not sure this can be done aethetically with the railroad track, though.

I was thinking recently that the CS is a great looking watch, but there's quite a bit of acreage open on that dial. A PR at 12 on a CS would be a great watch. Alternately, I think a center-sunken dial for the CS, rather than the completely flat dial, would be a better bet.

Tom


----------



## Cursor

James--you and I seem to have the same tastes. I love all of the Dornbluths. I think they all have their own charms. They certainly have a beautiful center seconds, but it does strike me as a bit of an austere dial compared with the rest of the collection. But I do love the balance on the seconds hand and think it's a fine watch.

I'm looking forward to the next chapter in this story! I'm not in a place right now where I can comfortably step up to a Dornbluth, but I do keep my eyes on them. Love to live vicariously through your purchase. I'm holding out for a reservation spot on the Stowa Flieger LE w/Durowe, if it comes along later this year.


----------



## TimeZero

I've never before been that interested in a regulator since I don't want my eyes to have to dart around to several dials to tell the time, but I'll be damned if that Dornblueth Regulator isn't among the nicest I've ever seen! Now you've got me seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on that one instead, and forgetting about the date complication altogether. 

Darn you, Tom! Now look what you've done!


----------



## TimeZero

John - I agree; the CS Dornie is a little too empty for me. It's amazing what the addition of a simple subdial can do, a la the 99.0 or 99.1. If I had unlimited cash, I'd have them all. As it stands now, I'll likely sell a kidney (or a kid) to get the one I'm contemplating, but it'll be worth it. From what I've heard, the Dornie's don't talk back and brush their teeth when you tell them to.


----------



## CFK-OB

I tried the 99.3 on a couple of weeks ago and I thought it looked great. Probably prefered the 99.2, but that's more because I don't like power indicators than the third subdial causing a problem.


----------



## rationaltime

This is interesting. You guys are clearly familiar with the designs
as you describe dial layout variations without any illustrations.

How can there be a whole thread about Dornblüth watches without
any photos? Here is a photo from member Jocke. I am not an expert
on the brand, but the dial looks pretty well balanced to me.









Feel free to post photos of the different models you are discussing.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TimeZero

You make a good point - Here's a photo of the Dornblueth 99.3:










And here's the 99.4


----------



## TimeZero

And here's a shot of their Regulator, with the enamel dial.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello,

Thanks for posting the photos.

I do not anticipate making a purchase in this price range, but I will give
my opinion anyway.

I like having the day and date displayed on the watch. However, I don't 
need to know the month is one quarter gone. In my opinion having all the
dates displayed on a scale with a date pointer is both a distraction and a
bit hard to read. I prefer a date window.

The power reserve indicator serves as reminder on hand wind movements
and a health indicator on automatic movements. I would pay more to get
that feature.

Among the 99.3, 99.4, and Regulator models I prefer the regulator. What
I most often want to read is the minute. The regulator gets the hour hand 
out of the way and allows the minute hand to be more prominent in the
field of view. I don't like the "REGULATOR" label on the dial. I suppose it
was placed there to balance the brand name, but it adds no information.
I can see the watch is a regulator by looking at the dial. To me this seems 
"un-German" in character.

It seems worthwhile to provide a wish list to the watchmaker, but to me
the dial layout is the easy part. Making the movement line up with the
dial is more challenging. That requires an investment of time and effort by
the watchmaker. You may need to make a deposit on a watch to provide
the right motivation.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TimeZero

Thanks for your comments, rationaltime. I generally like a traditional day & date window myself, but I've gotten used to living without them, especially since I've had my Stowa MOLE II, and have come to appreciate not only the simplicity but also the aesthetics of not having the date shown through a dial on the window. However, I do find that I USE the date display on my other watches and I think it's a most useful addition. The trick, for me, is preserving the harmony of the design while incorporating a date feature. I think the date pointer on the Dornblueth accomplishes this objective. While it may not be a "perfect" solution so, it represents an acceptable compromise to me. I am pretty sure, for example, that I wouldn't like a central date pointer circling the entire dial, for the reasons you mentioned.

I like the power reserve indicator a lot and agree with you about its importance. That's primarily why I'm torn between the various models.

In the end, I suspect that the suggestions I've made to Dirk will be impractical or prohibitively expensive to produce, so I'll likely be left with the currently available choices. None of which I would mind.

I've never been a big fan of regulator watches, although I think that the Dornbluth version is one of the most elegant I've seen. Since I'm also developing a fascination with single-handed watches, it's not out of the question that I'll soon pine for a regulator as well.

FWIW, here's a shot of a 99.2, which features the seconds sub-dial and a power reserve indicator, but has no date feature.


----------



## cp_ste.croix

I've seen some Dornbluth watches with applied numerals (as above) and others with painted numerals on the dial. On the website, all the watches appear to have painted numerals.

Are the watches with the applied numerals older models or is it something one can request specifically? If it's the latter, how great is the cost impact?


----------



## Cursor

cp_ste.croix said:


> I've seen some Dornbluth watches with applied numerals (as above) and others with painted numerals on the dial. On the website, all the watches appear to have painted numerals.
> 
> Are the watches with the applied numerals older models or is it something one can request specifically? If it's the latter, how great is the cost impact?


I learned an awful lot from the blog of a user here named Glickman. Here is the link:
http://www.dornbluethblog.com/

It's my understanding that Dirk does a bit of "build to order" work on his watches. I think that comes with the higher pricetag his watches command. If you look at Glickman's review of the Regulator (here), you'll see that he had the dial custom painted.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Cursor,

Thanks for posting the link to Glickman's blog. He has some nice photos
to go with the story.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TimeZero

I just received the following email from Dirk Dornbluth:




> thank you for sharing your thoughts with me.
> 
> I have checked the possibilities and it would be possible to fufill your wish, but we need some time to construct the movement, Further we need to create the new dial.
> The idea I have is to place the power reserve at 9 o'clock position and date stays at 3 o'clock.
> 
> During the next two weeks we will be closed for summer vacation, but after our arrival I will send you picture of the dial.




To say that I am excited is a bit of an understatement!

James


----------



## Cursor

TimeZero said:


> To say that I am excited is a bit of an understatement!


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your purchase.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello James,

A custom Dornblüth movement, that is exciting.

That is top responsiveness to the customer. One more time this confirms
the good things we read about Dirk Dornblüth.

Your wait begins, but it appears you have made a good start.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## tee530

Great thread.

James, glad to hear the positive response from Dirk. His can-do approach to watchmaking and his sheer creative ability impress me greatly. I'm excited to see a mock-up of your "super-center-seconds" when available.

To the question above on printed vs. applied numerals, the appliques are available on dials as an option (~ 200 Euros, if i remember correctly). You can get them in blue, black, polished silver, rose gold, and yellow gold. 

Many love them; I'm on the fence. The flat dial in the original grainy silver evokes the flat dials of the marine chronometers, and thus the raised numbers look a little out of place to me. Also, the font of the printed dials is very beautiful: it looks sans serif, but on close inspection, the numerals have slightly varying thicknesses and tiny serifs. The overall effect is very elegant. The appliques cannot carry this level of detail, and look a bit generic to my eye. 

Tom


----------



## Glickman

*Great Dornblüth thread!*

Thanks to all of you for this very interesting thread. To me, it's quite thought provoking.

I'm inclined to guide you to look at each of these real and imagined Dornblüth designs on their own, and not necessarily relative to any of the others. In my mind, every one is spectacular in its own right.

Specifically, I feel compelled to defend the 99.3, which gives James every complication he's looking for in a beautiful, harmonious and easy-to-read format. The 99.3 was my first Dornblüth purchase, and it's the one [of my many] that I've worn the most.

I also very much like the oversized seconds subdial on the 99.1, 99.2 and 99.3. I feel this is a "signature" Dornblüth dial design element. The power reserve indicator on the 99.2 is certainly iconic, but I agree with Tom that its design does not balance the seconds subdial as elegantly as the date indicator does on the 99.3 and 99.4.

I'm eager to see a schematic of a dial that contains both the power reserve indicator from the 99.2 and date indicator from the 99.3/99.4. A center seconds indicator would be a natural addition, but it will necessitate a thicker case dimension to accommodate the center seconds bridge. I have no doubt that Dirk can execute on this vision. James, I'll stay tuned and I hope that you'll be able to share it with us.

Cheers!


----------



## tee530

*Lang & Heyne*

Been thinking about this layout problem some more: power reserve, center second, and date....

Well, Lang & Heyne have done such a piece. I believe it is called the Heinrich. Along with the pointer date, the center seconds is also deadbeat. Remarkably, the case size is a shade under 40 mm. Sterling silver dial with grainy silver finish.



















I believe L&H employs the Unitas ebauche as does Dornblüth, and although I've never held a Lang & Heyne, my impression is that the movement enhancement and finishing is at a higher level than DDS.

Out of Dresden, as German as you can get!

.


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

What a remarkably simple and clean dial, considering all it has going on. The movement is stunningly executed as well.

On another note, I heard from Dirk today, who provided me a beautiful illustration of his proposed dial configuration. I would like to share it to help advance the discussion, but want to make sure it's OK with Dirk before I post his image. I hope for a reply to my request shortly.


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

I received a response from Dirk yesterday. He apologized for the delay in responding (which really wasn't a long delay at all) and explained he has been swamped since he got back from vacation.

Unfortunately, he requested that I not post the image (at least not until the movement is completed) and explained his reasons. I understand his explanation and will respect his wishes. So, I'm sorry to report that until the movement is ready for unveiling, we're all going to have to continue to use our imaginations a little more. ;-) He expects the watch to take about a 9 months to a year to complete.

As I said to Dirk in my email, I am still undecided about whether to go ahead with this project or whether to buy a 99.2 or 99.3 instead (or even a regulator - are there any bad choices?) In all likelihood, I will proceed with the project, although I admit I am a bit apprehensive about the cost - this would be the most expensive watch in my collection. But there is something intoxicating about having such a unique and special piece, especially since I will have a hand in its design. Let's hope the Euro and the dollar cooperate over the next year!

More to come - I hope!


----------



## JürgenK

I am curious to know how that new dial will look. Hopefully you can show it soon to us.


----------



## TimeZero

It is now official - I wrote to Dirk this morning and gave him the news that I want to proceed with having him build the custom movement and dial for me. This was not an easy decision, and (since I've never seen a Dornblüth in person) I am taking a huge leap of faith. But I've scoured the web and read all I can about the house of Dornblüth and am confident that Dirk will not disappoint. 

I want to thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I have given each of them deep consideration and explored many of your viewpoints (and some more of my own crazy ideas) with Dirk in my many (many!) emails to him. The Regulator-style layout was cost-prohibitive, as was another option I presented: a coin-edge style bezel similar to the one on the Gorch-Fock. I even discussed creating a Regulator with a date window at 9 (almost in the style of a 3-register chronograph), but the re-tooling costs would have been insane, at least for me. 

In the end, I elected to opt for my original design concept: central seconds, power reserve at 9, and date window at 3. When it is complete, it will be the single most expensive piece I own. But it will also be the most special and one that I hope will adorn the wrists of one of my grandchildren, who will treasure it as much as I will.

I will keep you all updated as news becomes available.

James


----------



## Cursor

Congratulations! Sounds like you have made a well-considered decision. Experience has taught me that such careful consideration leads to happy ownership. I hope you'll document the special provenance of the piece well for your decendents. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Cioran

*Re: Lang & Heyne*



tee530 said:


> Been thinking about this layout problem some more: power reserve, center second, and date....
> 
> Well, Lang & Heyne have done such a piece. I believe it is called the Heinrich. Along with the pointer date, the center seconds is also deadbeat. Remarkably, the case size is a shade under 40 mm. Sterling silver dial with grainy silver finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe L&H employs the Unitas ebauche as does Dornblüth, and although I've never held a Lang & Heyne, my impression is that the movement enhancement and finishing is at a higher level than DDS.
> 
> Out of Dresden, as German as you can get!
> 
> .


Stunningly beautiful watch and the movement, with price tag to match-the one on chrono24 goes for some $ 71000. What's few tens of thousands between friends, right?


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

My movement is nearly complete! After nearly a year of anxious anticipation, I heard from Dirk yesterday and even his excitement about this project was palpable. I'm still not at liberty to post the photos he sent until he's confirmed that the movement functions precisely as it should, but I will say that he sent me about a half dozen or so photographs that depict my movement in various stages of manufacture. I am giddy.


----------



## cholack

*Re: Lang & Heyne*



TimeZero said:


> My movement is nearly complete! After nearly a year of anxious anticipation, I heard from Dirk yesterday and even his excitement about this project was palpable. I'm still not at liberty to post the photos he sent until he's confirmed that the movement functions precisely as it should, but I will say that he sent me about a half dozen or so photographs that depict my movement in various stages of manufacture. I am giddy.


I remember following this post some time ago, and like you (although differently) I wait in anticipation for you to receive your piece unique watch.

Please post pics when it's possible.

Cheers


----------



## picanhapilot

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

congratulations! we are very much looking forward to seeing your new treasure!


----------



## TimeZero

*Construction Zone*

Good News! Dirk has graciously allowed me to release some of the photos he's sent me of the movement under construction.

 

 

 

Final details of the watch are still being worked out, including the final dial design. Dirk has also sent me a photo of a dial he had made, with black painted numerals. But after discussing it a bit, we decided to go in a different direction. There may be one or two other surprises on the horizon as well.

This was all at the end of July before he took a few weeks off for a well-deserved holiday. I expect to hear more shortly, and once I have more information, I will happily share it.

Thanks for your interest!

James


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Gorgeous. It's interesting how the metal looks really yellow in some shots and really pink in others. It's going to be a great day when you finally get this piece in your hands.


----------



## suaku

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Thanks for sharing those pictures! Good stuff.


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*



flyingpicasso said:


> Gorgeous. It's interesting how the metal looks really yellow in some shots and really pink in others. It's going to be a great day when you finally get this piece in your hands.


Yes, I noticed that too. I suspect this has to do with the different lights or lighting conditions under which the different photos were taken. The quality of light has a tremendous impact on how the colors are captured.


----------



## Cursor

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Amazing! When are you expecting arrival of your baby? Can't wait to see the dial you and Dirk designed!


----------



## cholack

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Amazing! Hope you get it soon.


----------



## mdjtlj

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Greetings,

5 weeks later, any update?


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

Not a lot more details to add at this point. I've been informed that testing has proven the reliability and accuracy of the movement that we designed and that I should expect to have the watch in hand (or, on wrist) in time to ring in the new year.

We've settled on a dial design, and Dirk is finished creating the necessary tooling to realize our vision. Most, if not all, of the other design decisions have also been made and are in various stages of manufacture. The only remaining decision (of which I'm aware) will probably be how to secure this magnificent timepiece to my wrist. On the one hand, I'm generally partial to straps, but I've seen some photos of the Dornblueth on a very attractive bracelet.

I've got a couple of other surprises in store that I'm not at liberty to disclose (just to keep the suspense high!).

James


----------



## clubbtraxx

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

And yet another 5 weeks have passed... Any updates to this already?

Looking forward to learning more about the (almost) finished article!


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

No major updates at this time. The design is finished and last time we spoke, Dirk said he believed the watch would be complete and on my wrist before Christmas. I did, of course, tell him that I'm more than willing to wait a little longer rather than compromise on the watch in any way. But, he has tested the movement and confirmed its accuracy. He still needed to finish the dial, and we also worked out some modifications to the case design, and I'm sure he needed some time to complete those steps.

I sent him a note the other day to inquire about the status, but haven't heard back yet. I actually view that as a good sign, since I presume he's working feverishly to finalize things before the holiday.

We still haven't discussed a strap yet, but that's the very last step, I'm sure. I'm still on the fence about leather (croc) or a steel bracelet. I sure would welcome any suggestions, though.

James


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: Lang & Heyne*



TimeZero said:


> We still haven't discussed a strap yet, but that's the very last step, I'm sure. I'm still on the fence about leather (croc) or a steel bracelet. I sure would welcome any suggestions, though. James


I think alligator is the best choice, though a nice leather strap would be fine as well. Steel is too sporty and incongruent for these elegant watches in my opinion.


----------



## v76

*Re: Lang & Heyne*

I think lizard would be good too.


----------



## TimeZero

I also think an Alligator strap would fit the Dornblueth perfectly. And at one time, I also would have believed that a steel bracelet would have been inappropriate (I used to think they were unappealing on virtually any watch, especially one worn with business attire), but I have seen some photos of a gorgeous 99.1 that has changed my mind on that score. They are taken by a guy who goes by the name of Jocke. His photography is exquisite, and so is his watch! Here is just one example:

The reason I'm gravitating towards the bracelet is that it is so easy to find high quality after-market leather straps, but much more difficult to find the right bracelet. 

Still undecided, though.


----------



## Odin43

Another vote for alligator for what it's worth. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## grackhead

Get both a bracelet and a strap! For me, the strap hardware is what gets beat up most quickly, so I asked Dirk for both a bracelet and two straps.


----------



## 2cats

TimeZero said:


> The reason I'm gravitating towards the bracelet is that it is so easy to find high quality after-market leather straps, but much more difficult to find the right bracelet.


I think you've got it figured out, right there. Get the perfectly matched bracelet from Dornblueth, and get straps at your leisure. If their buckles are marked, and right now I can't recall, you could probably get a few.


----------



## fuzzyb

TimeZero said:


> The reason I'm gravitating towards the bracelet is that it is so easy to find high quality after-market leather straps, but much more difficult to find the right bracelet.
> 
> Still undecided, though.


The bracelet looks nice on the watch, so I would personally choose the bracelet for times when I didn't want to wear it on a strap. I think it would look best on alligator, but having the option of a bracelet is well worth it, imo. As you said, it's much easier to find a good strap than a bracelet after initial purchase.

Either way, I'm anxious to see the final results as I have yet to see a Dornbluth I didn't like.


----------



## Cursor

For what you're spending on that watch, I'd recommend that you get both. That way you can change as you like. That bracelet looks polished to me. One concern I'd have about it is how quickly it'd pick up scratches and swirlies. However, that's an heirloom quality watch. Perhaps those swirlies you make will mean something to your boy and his kids after you're long gone. Certainly a lovely alligator/crocostrap, which I must admit would be my preference, won't last that long.


----------



## TimeZero

*A Watch is Born*

Dirk wrote me yesterday that my watch - which has been dubbed the 99.5 - is finished!! I should have it on my wrist in time to ring in the New Year (or even sooner!).

For what it's worth, after all the hand-wringing over the strap/bracelet, I opted for conservative - black crocodile with white stitching.









More pics to come -


----------



## mdjtlj

*Re: A Watch is Born*



TimeZero said:


> Dirk wrote me yesterday that my watch - which has been dubbed the 99.5 - is finished!! I should have it on my wrist in time to ring in the New Year (or even sooner!).
> 
> For what it's worth, after all the hand-wringing over the strap/bracelet, I opted for conservative - black crocodile with white stitching.
> 
> View attachment 579803
> 
> 
> More pics to come -


Thank you for the tease. Can't wait to see it. I corresponded with Dirk earlier this week about my watch as well, couple of more months before engraving occurs, then another couple of months after that for delivery..... The wait is going to kill me.


----------



## Khadgar

*Re: A Watch is Born*

I can´t wait to see the picture of dial!


----------



## cholack

Ahhhh, what a tease! Hope you receive your "99.5" ASAP.


----------



## rationaltime

*Re: A Watch is Born*

Thanks for posting the photos.

Looking at the 99.5 movement, unlike most movements we see, it appears 
you will see good motion in the small gear that drives the center second 
train. It may be too late, but I wonder if Dirk thought about polishing or
highlighting that 12-tooth gear. Did that come up in discussions?








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TimeZero

*Re: A Watch is Born*

The 99.5 is here! I strapped it on my wrist today at 12:56 pm eastern time. It meets or exceeds my expectations in virtually every conceivable way. To the extent I am able (consistent with my agreement with Dirk), I will take and post photos over the next week or so.

Rationaltime,

Dirk and I did not have any discussions regarding the small gear driving the center seconds train. I focused on many of the larger design concepts, and let Dirk handle many of the smaller (though not unimportant) details. However, having finally seen the watch in person, I can say that this gear is polished.


----------



## skybeaver

*Re: A Watch is Born*

Looking forward to see pictures. Regards on new watch and wear it in health.


----------



## TimeZero

As I announced yesterday, the first 99.5 is here. Given the timing of its receipt, I plan to wrap it up and put it under my Christmas Tree so I can open it up on Christmas morning.

However, as I sometimes did when I was a boy, I did sneak a peak inside the box when it arrived (ssshh....don't tell). I even put it on my wrist and snapped a few pics with my iPhone. Nothing spectacular, but good enough for now.

As some of you may have noticed, I've been a little coy with the images of the dial and case. This was out of respect for Dirk's wishes, who asked that I not publicly share some of the images until certain milestones have been reached, and others he asked me to refrain from publishing at all. That is, until this morning, when he lifted all restrictions and gave me permission to reveal the results of our labors these past 18 months. So - without further ado, let's take a look:

the first image is the computer generated mock-up of the dial and case that Dirk sent me after we agreed on the dial layout:



In July, Dirk sent me a series of photographs of the movement under construction and this image, which shows the first printed dial and case. Notice that the crown has not been installed yet.



After Dirk sent me the images above, he told me that he would like to add this model to his regular line up. I then began to think about the case and the dial. Following some brief discussions, we then agreed that an engraved dial would be a worthy addition to the new 99.5. Early in our discussions, I had asked dirk about a coin-edge bezel along the lines of what was on the Gorch-Fock. We initially rejected that notion, but later, Dirk agreed to produce a one-off coin-edge bezel for me. About 2 weeks ago, he sent me photos of the final product. I took a few liberties with Photoshop and created this image:



Here is a quick iPhone image of the watch in its burled wood case, as I received it yesterday. 


Here is a quick shot of my newly a-"Dorned" wrist . I have to admit I was a little apprehensive about the bezel, as it's a bit of a departure from the typical Dornbluth, and the first images I saw did not reflect what I had imagined. But now that I've seen it, I think it could not be more perfect.



To my mind, the watch is perfect. The grainy, matte finish of the engraved dial is exactly what I was looking for - it's not too white, it's not to brown or creamy - it's just right. I could not be more delighted with my new 99.5.

Thanks to all of you who have witnessed the creation of this new model Dornbluth, and waited patiently with me as the concept became reality over the course of the past year or so.

Happy Holidays to all, and best wishes for a very prosperous new year!

James


----------



## rationaltime

Merry Christmas, James, and congratulations.

Many of us will not have the opportunity to experience this for ourselves.
Thanks for sharing the whole decision making process with us.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mikesae

This is utterly incredible. 

That fine second hand is a work of art and I've always liked coin edge bezels as they're more resistant to bumps and scrapes! 

Waiting impatiently for my 99.1 !!!


----------



## Khadgar

Congratulations! I´m not a fan of this type of bezel, but I admire your courage. This was one of a hell project.


----------



## TimeZero

Thanks! I believe that the commercially available 99.5 will have the traditional Dornbluth bezel; Dirk agreed to make the coin-edge for me as a "one-off". I originally envisioned the bezel like that of the Gorch Fock - ridged on the sides only, smooth finish on top:









As a result, I was a little surprised when I saw the final piece. But once I strapped it to my wrist, I knew it just "worked" for me. Of course whether one prefers a coin-edge vs. a traditional bezel is a purely subjective decision and, as they say, "your mileage may vary."

I hope to have some time to take some photos of the watch this weekend with a camera slightly more versatile than the one on my iPhone. Stay tuned.

James


----------



## mdjtlj

I just wish that we could convince Dirk to put the Gorch Fock movement in the regular 42mm case rather than the 47mm case shown in the picture (the movement will fit just fine, it is the same size as all the other movements). I like the Gorch Fock movement exactly as it is (which is the same as a marine chronometer), less the ship engraving, but don't want to pay the 12,800 Euros to get a nice gimballed box and oversized case. I would have easily paid much more to have this done over a 99.1, unfortunately I was told that they would not do it as they already offer that style in the Gorch Fock. 

I particularly like the Gorch arrangement as the Power Reserve is small like that of marine chronometers and it does not obscure the numbers (only the 6 is sacrificed). As compared to the 99.2 which has the same complications, with just a different arrangement, you have to sacrifice the 2, 3, 4, 8, 9, and 10 numerals. And as I've said before the Gorch arrangement is more traditional, and I believe just simply cleaner. 

I understand that he wants to protect the integrity of the Gorch Fock watch line, however, they are losing good sales by doing so by not selling this movement in their regular line at an enhanced price. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for saving an old ship and all (I'm actually in the merchant marine and involved in these types of endeavors), but the premium over even the most complicated and expensive Dornbluth (the Regulator) is simply astronomical. Perhaps there are other ways to aid in the preservation of this ship. I'd gladly donate an old and working marine chronometer (a German one no less). 

Some might say that this proposed arrangement (i.e the traditional marine chronometer) would be too similar to the Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer. The comparison of a Dornbluth to a UN makes me absolutely sick to my stomach. The UN does not have the refined mechanics or elegant style that all Dornbluths have. And to put a date complication on a marine chronometer is pure blasphemy. 

James, nice piece, so glad you were able to get this, it sure shows the beauty of a Dornbluth and what can be done. I'm envious of you for this. Wear it in health.


----------



## Glickman

Look what I've found on another forum....


----------



## TimeZero

send me the link, Roger!

For what it's worth, I've found numerous discussions about the 99.5 around the web, mostly in languages other than English. Using Google Translator, I was able to follow a discussion on a russian forum (Dornblueth [) and a German forum dedicated to Nomos watches. (Privates Forum über NOMOS Uhren • Anmelden). The Nomos site requires registration to access, I think. In this forum, if my translation was accurate, I learned that Dirk showed the 99.5 at a recent watch show held in Munich on November 11. The version he shows (like the one Roger found) shows the 99.5 with the traditional bezel.

There was also another thread on another site related to the 99.5 (The Watch P0rn Thread - Page 602).

Yeah, I've got too much time on my hands. (No pun intended.)

James


----------



## Jocke

I love Dornblüth watches, here is my last one I've got a few weeks ago.

Click here and find out

Jocke


----------



## Axelzon

*Nice,here is mine 99.4.*









Jocke said:


> I love Dornblüth watches, here is my last one I've got a few weeks ago.
> 
> Click here and find out
> 
> Jocke


----------



## lastflowers

My Dornblüth obsession is growing, alas.. I would love to have OP's 99.5 in 38 mm or smaller (not likely, I know), or the centersecond with power reserve at 6 in a smaller case. or.. just anything in a smaller case (Q-2010 is probably still too big for me).

I've emailed Dirk but have yet to hear about the possibility of smaller Dornblüth timepieces being made in near future (<38 mm); does anyone know why he doesn't offer anything smaller than 38mm? I don't need it right now, as I need time to save $, but there is nothing I can do about my wrist size..


----------



## omeglycine

lastflowers said:


> My Dornblüth obsession is growing, alas.. I would love to have OP's 99.5 in 38 mm or smaller (not likely, I know), or the centersecond with power reserve at 6 in a smaller case. or.. just anything in a smaller case (Q-2010 is probably still too big for me).
> 
> I've emailed Dirk but have yet to hear about the possibility of smaller Dornblüth timepieces being made in near future (<38 mm); does anyone know why he doesn't offer anything smaller than 38mm? I don't need it right now, as I need time to save $, but there is nothing I can do about my wrist size..


Movement size has an awful lot to do with it. The 99 series of calibers are based off of the ETA 6498 and are nearly 37mm in diameter. Even the fully in-house caliber 2010 is over 34mm in diameter, and is offered in a 38.5mm case.

In the past Dornblüth have used other calibers (see:04 and 09), but there are no plans to resurrect these as far as I know.

D.Dornblueth & Sohn - Movements


----------

